# So, whatcha think?



## Tickleberry (May 9, 2002)

Okay, possibly facing serious ribbing, or embarassment, but I would like a little feedback. What do you think of the Tickleberry Adventures. I am a novice writer with some aspirations of becoming a competent novelist (hint, hint, input from forum masters please). 
Any and every opinion is important, so please let me know. It is completely written from the characters point of view, and hopefully, fully in her voice.


----------

